# [Gelöst]Wo sind meine alten Beiträge?

## Hanisch

Hallo,

im Jahre 2011 hatte ich mir Gentoo in einer VirtualBox installiert und dabei einige Beiträge (Fragen) im Forum gehabt.

Leider habe ich mir diese Installation geschrottet.

Nun bin ich dabei, Gentoo erneut zu installieren und möchte dazu die alten Beiträge noch einmal ansehen.

Wenn ich "Eigenen Beiträge anzeigen" mache erhalte ich als Ergebnis "Keine Beiträge entsprechen deinen Kriterien.".

Die Beiträge müssen aber noch existieren, z.B. https://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869819-start-0.html

Wie kriege ich die alten Beiträge angezeigt?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sun Jan 20, 2013 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Die Frage verstehe ich nicht ... in dem von Dir geposteten Link sind doch die alten Beiträge mit Deiner Frage. Oder geht es noch um andere Threads, die Du auf dem Weg nicht gefunden hast?!

Auch bei mir reicht die Anzeige "alter Beiträge" nicht besonders weit zurück.

Bessere Ergebnisse erzielst Du möglicherweise, wenn Du im Forum auf "Suchen" klickst und dort dann nach dem Autorennamen "hanisch" suchen lässt.

Oder hab ich Dich jetzt gänzlich falsch verstanden?

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bessere Ergebnisse erzielst Du möglicherweise, wenn Du im Forum auf "Suchen" klickst und dort dann nach dem Autorennamen "hanisch" suchen lässt.
> 
> 

 

Ok. - Danke. Mit der Suche nach dem Autorennamen funktioniert es.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Eine weitere Möglichkeit: Gehe in dein Profil, und nutze dort den Link "Alle Beiträge von Hanisch anzeigen"

Dort sollten alle deine Beiträge vorhanden sein (hier sind sie das).

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Eine weitere Möglichkeit: Gehe in dein Profil, und nutze dort den Link "Alle Beiträge von Hanisch anzeigen"
> 
> Dort sollten alle deine Beiträge vorhanden sein (hier sind sie das).

 

In meinem Profil finde ich einen solchen Link nicht.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## mrsteven

Hier ist er:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=Hanisch

PS: Du musst bei einem deiner Beiträge auf "Profil" klicken, da findest du den Link.

----------

## Hanisch

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Hier ist er:   https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=Hanisch
> 
> PS: Du musst bei einem deiner Beiträge auf "Profil" klicken, da findest du den Link.

 

Sorry, ich kann es nicht finden. In meinem "Profil" steht diesbezüglich nichts drin.

Ja, ich muß unten links auf "Profil" gehen und nicht oben. Jetzt habe ich es gefunden - Danke!

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

